# To two-tone or not to two-tone



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok, seeing as how it looks like CSUSA is looking at these polls I have an issue too. Every fountain pen listed in the Fall 06/07 catalogue has a wonderfull depiction of a "top quality German-made two-tone nib with genuine iridium point" However, they now come with just a plain gold or silver nib. I really like the look of a two-tone nib and on a pen kit like the Jr.Statesman with the light gold accents it really turns it into a diffrent looking pen (for the better)

So am I the only one much disapointed to get a one color nib where the photos and description plainly states a two-tone nib??


----------



## gerryr (Dec 20, 2006)

I think if the catalog says you get a two-tome nib, that's what you should get.  There are a lot of problems with CSUSA's description of things, especially on their website.  They show the same picture for different turning tools as an example.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 20, 2006)

Think they will get the message?


----------



## gerryr (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />Think they will get the message?



Why should they?  Look at the poll results for the nib design change.  84% don't like the new rollerball nib design, but there isn't any indication they'll change back and apparently the website still isn't correct.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 20, 2006)

I can hope, can't I?? []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok... who is the smart alek who answered "what's a Fountain pen" ?? []


----------



## bob393 (Dec 22, 2006)

Yup: I like all three Solid Gold always, Solid Silver somestimes, And two tone always. 
Just depends on what I'm making.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />Think they will get the message?



They already have!!  I just offered some email comments to Eric on the very items that have been mentioned above and he told me CSUSA was in the process of correcting this problem, both on the web site and in their catalog.  It's not a small task to redo all of the photos necessary to bring everything up to snuff and it will certainly take a while to complete the project; but I am optimistic that this issue is on it's way to a solution!!

Unfortunately, it is going to be a major PIA for me.  I have been putting links in my PRC to pictures of the pens on the web site.  As they change their pictures, I will have to go back and change all of the links......GRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## cozee (Dec 23, 2006)

> seeing as how it looks like CSUSA is looking at these polls



Sweet!!!  I have been wanting to do a FP but the reasons I haven't are: 1. Gold is way over-rated. 2. Silver alone gets boring. 3. Silver and gold combos are old hat. 4. Would rather see a two tone with silver and other platings such as black titainium. Or Rhodium and Black Ti. Or a solid Black Ti nib. Something new.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 23, 2006)

Randy, I assume you meant they are correcting the problem by removing mention of the two tone nibs and changing the photos. Not quite what I wanted to be honest. I just got my Gent in yesterday with the two tone nib I asked them to look hard for (and they did) I have to say that the plain nibs look 10 times worse now that I have seen one of them in person!


----------



## arioux (Dec 24, 2006)

<b>They are not correcting any problem</b>, they are makin(forcing) us accept their change by changing their calatog and website.  The problems still there.  A large majority of us don't like the new "$%/??/$% rb tips and the one tone fountain pen tips period.

Wow that feels good.

Alfred


----------



## LanceD (Dec 24, 2006)

Problems can hardly be corrected overnight. It's a lot easier to correct the website to reflect the items that's available to them right now and I'm sure the catalog will be corrected at the next printing. They have not commented on the nib design very much and hopefully they will start the process of correcting that design. I would like to hear from them whether they will consider to go back to the old design or stay with the newer "ugly" design.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 24, 2006)

I feel quite certain that some folks like the new phallic-shaped rollerball nibs and the new uni-tone fountain pen nibs.  I'm sure some don't care.  I'm in the group that likes neither.  Fortunatley, I have a small stash of the old styles.  If CS USA chooses to keep these new designs, I will simply have to find my own way to replace their offerings.  Ultimately, the consumer has the power...IF we choose to exercise it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 24, 2006)

Good point Lou.. I was talking to Ernie from Beartooth woods the other day and he can get me the nibs with the 2-tone on them.. Do I need to say more?


----------

